# Turning myself a little collection



## ATGwoodturning (Feb 24, 2021)

I have been turning almost a month now and absolutely love it. Just wanted to share some of the things I have been able to create on my new journey.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 24, 2021)

That certainly is a wide range of projects for a brand new turner. Pens, rings, bowls. And more. Wow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 24, 2021)

Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 24, 2021)

Very nice selection.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ATGwoodturning (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks! 

Michael, you have a very professional etsy page! Those pictures are amazing, now that's a skill I wish I had haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 24, 2021)

Very nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2021)

Great work! Yup, another one fell down the rabbit hole, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## stephen45710 (Feb 24, 2021)

Amazing for a beginner! Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ATGwoodturning (Feb 24, 2021)

Rabbit hole for sure Greg! Stumbled on "inside out" turning the other day, gonna have to make another jig

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 24, 2021)

Great looking, diverse collection!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 24, 2021)

ATGwoodturning said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Michael, you have a very professional etsy page! Those pictures are amazing, now that's a skill I wish I had haha


Thanks for the compliment. Keep the pics and turnings coming. We all love pics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 24, 2021)

Extraordinary efforts paid off! Super nice collection! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 24, 2021)

I think he needs to make a pipe.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 24, 2021)

Outstanding Thomas, you've got the big for sure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2021)

Great assortment of work man, very nice stuff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Feb 25, 2021)

I like the stoppers

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 25, 2021)

You had yourself a very productive month. They all look great,good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 25, 2021)

Someone has been a busy beaver, wait until it’s been a year at that pace. They all look good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 25, 2021)

Your first month, or your first year? Amazing, not only for the quantity and variety of items, but the quality as well. 

Yeah, he's hooked!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 25, 2021)

One MONTH? Incredible! Good start and looking forward to seeing the monumental turnings that come from your lathe!


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 25, 2021)

Bean_counter said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Keep the pics and turnings coming. We all love pics.


Bean, I'm curious about the copperhead pen. I've been wanting a skin or a blank to make something for my mom. I haven't seen a copperhead in the woods for a while now - even then they don't like people harvesting them around here - they jail ya! My mom was bit by a copperhead a few years ago and wanted to give her a reminder! Do you have any blanks or skin around?


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 25, 2021)

@Mike Hill i don’t have any laying around. If you want I can check my source and see if he has any made. Just a heads up though they are pricey, that’s why mine are


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 25, 2021)

@Mike Hill i checked with my guy and he doesn’t have any


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 25, 2021)

Danged, but thanks for asking. I've been wanting that and a coral snake to make a hat band for my fishing hat.


----------



## Hatch (Mar 12, 2021)

I’m sorry for your addictio, its appears to have quite the hold on you! Haha just kidding fantastic table full looking very good. Be careful of the large lathe bug, it’ll getcha


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 13, 2021)

@Mike Hill @Bean_counter I have some copperhead skins. Or should I say snakes in the freezer and can tan easily just haven got a round tuit. I have seen the new black light cured stuff around which might make the preparation much easier but have not heard how well it works. But short story long I might be able to get one for you Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 13, 2021)

I'd love one. Part of it will go to a pen for mom - who got bit by a small one a few years ago. And hopefully enough wlll be left to make a band for my fly fishing hat.


----------

